

FM transmitters create socializing networks in Africa - joop
http://thenextweb.org/2008/07/31/fm-transmitters-socializing-in-an-offline-world/

======
ichverstehe
I think it is wrong to say that there is a big lack of internet accessibility
in Australia. Compare that map with the population density:
[http://www.environment.gov.au/soe/2001/publications/theme-
re...](http://www.environment.gov.au/soe/2001/publications/theme-
reports/biodiversity/images/bdfg005.gif)

~~~
lupin_sansei
Yes it's totally wrong. Something like 98% of Australians live in the cities
where you have multiple suppliers of ADSL 2+ (28Mb), cable internet, HSDPA (3G
wireless internet) and so on.

------
joop
Hope they will sell these at a low price

------
mhb
Voila - hand-cranked CB radio.

------
thenextweb
Can we use it in Europe too?

~~~
joop
The inventor studied in The Netherlands, the concept should work everywhere! I
wonder if they are legal in Europe though...

~~~
thenextweb
Can we buy a few and test them? Would be good content and good publicity...

------
pistoriusp
Afrika?

